# Weekly competition 2011-10



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U F R U2 F' U2 R' U'
*2. *F' U2 F R2 F' R2 F R'
*3. *R U' F U' F U' F2 R F U2
*4. *R U' R2 F' U' F' U2 F'
*5. *U R2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F L U2 L2 D L B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 F' D F2 U2 R U'
*2. *L2 R F2 D2 R F R2 F' R F L D L2 R' F' U B R
*3. *F D U2 R' B2 L' U' B U2 F U2 B D B R2 D2 U2
*4. *B2 L' F U L D2 R' B' L2 B L' R F2 L D' U' R2
*5. *B F D L F' U' L U2 F' D' B' U2 F' L B2 L F' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 R' B2 Fw' Rw' B2 Rw D2 U Rw2 D' U' Fw2 Rw' F Rw' B' D' B' D R Fw2 L' U B' D' Fw' U' L' D' U' F' L2 R2 D2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D2 L2
*2. *F' Rw2 U2 Fw U L' U' F Rw D' Rw' B F2 Uw U' B2 L' D' B' F2 D2 Uw B2 F' D2 U' L Rw R U' L2 R2 Uw U' Fw L2 Fw' L2 Fw2 F'
*3. *B2 L2 Rw B' Uw' Fw2 U B D Fw2 F2 Rw' B2 U F2 D' R Fw' L R2 D Fw L Uw R2 F D Uw B Uw Rw' B' D' Uw U Fw2 U2 R U' F'
*4. *D2 Fw' F L2 Uw L' Uw F' D' Uw2 F2 Rw R' Fw' Uw2 B2 Fw2 D Fw2 L' D Rw' Uw2 R2 B2 Fw' L' D Uw2 B D2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 R2 U R' Uw' Rw' R2
*5. *Fw' Uw U' B' D' U2 B' Rw' B' Fw' Uw' U' L' Uw' R2 B Uw U2 R U Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 F U2 L2 D Rw2 Uw Fw2 F D L' U B2 Uw2 U L R

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' B Bw L Rw' B2 D' Uw' Fw Lw B U2 L' R' Fw' Uw2 Bw' Fw' F' Lw D L' R D' Rw' Uw' U' Bw' R U2 L B D Dw Fw Dw2 Uw2 U L' Lw' Bw' Lw' Fw' L' Lw2 Dw' Bw Fw' F' Uw' Bw L Lw Rw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' U' L' F'
*2. *D U B2 F2 U2 B Rw2 F' L R2 Fw' U B' Rw' F D Uw Bw Fw' Rw' Dw' F2 D2 U' Bw2 Uw' L' Uw Bw U Bw Fw' F2 Rw R2 D2 Dw2 Bw R Dw2 B2 Dw2 B Fw2 Rw D' Uw B2 U2 L Lw' Bw Dw2 R2 D Dw2 L2 Rw Dw2 Uw'
*3. *Dw L2 Uw' Fw L2 R B2 Dw L2 Rw' D' U2 Rw2 D2 U' Bw2 L Bw' L B' Bw' Lw' Rw Bw R' F' U B' U2 B' U Lw' Rw2 R B' Lw Dw B Bw2 F2 Dw B2 Lw2 Rw2 D U B' Dw2 Rw' Fw U Bw Fw' Dw U' F D2 Uw Rw2 B
*4. *B' F2 L' B' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Uw' U' R Bw Rw' B2 Rw' B' F2 Uw' U L Uw' L R' Dw R2 Fw2 R F' Lw2 Fw' Lw Dw2 B2 F L2 Lw' Rw2 R2 F2 L2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 U2 B' Bw2 L' Fw' Lw2 B2 Uw Rw2 R2 D2 Fw' F R' B' F2 Lw' U2
*5. *Fw Dw Uw Bw D2 U L Rw Uw' Rw2 Dw' Rw2 B' F' D B2 Bw' Fw' Rw' B2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 B2 D Dw2 Uw' U' L' Bw' Fw' Uw' B R D Uw' B' F' L' U' F D2 Uw' L' Dw Lw' Dw2 B' L Bw Rw2 Fw2 F' R D' Dw2 Uw U' Rw' Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B' 2F' 3R2 B' 2F F 3U2 U2 L' 2L2 U 2L' R' F' R' 2U 2R2 3U2 2U' 2L 2R 3F2 F' D2 3U2 U2 2B D2 2F2 D2 2F2 L2 B' 2F L' 3F D' 3U' B' R2 2F U' L 3F 2L' 3F2 F2 L2 R2 2F F2 2U2 B2 3U' 2L' 3F2 2F2 U L' 2B2 2F' F2 2D' 3R2 R' U' R 2D' U2 2R B 3F 3U2 R D' 2D' 3U 2U L2 D
*2. *L' B F' 3R 2F' 3U L D 2D2 U' 2R' 2D2 2F 2D' U' 2F' 2U U L2 B2 2B 3R' 2U' 2B2 F2 2D' 2R2 B 2R 2D' L' 2D2 B2 3F' L' 2B' U B 3F2 2F2 2L2 D R2 F2 D 2R 2U U F2 2R2 B2 2L2 D2 3U' L2 2L2 B' 3F' D L' B' F' 2R 2B' 3F' F' L D2 2U2 R2 D 3U2 B 2F2 L2 D 2U 2L 3R 3F'
*3. *2R2 D' 2D F2 2D' 3R2 3U2 3R 2F' 3U' L 2R2 R' U2 2L2 F' D' 3U2 B' F 2U' B' 3F2 D 2U' B2 3R2 3F' L' D2 U2 2B 2F 3U2 2B 2F 2U' 2F2 L2 F 2U2 L B' 2B' 3F2 2F' 3R D 3R' R2 2B2 L' F 3U 3F' D2 3R' B' 3F 2F F2 2L' 3R B2 2L' 2R' 2F2 2L' D' 2D' 3R2 D2 2R2 F' 2D2 2B2 U B2 L' 2D2
*4. *L 2L2 U L 2B 2D 2U 2B2 F2 2D B' 3F2 2F R2 3F 2F2 2L2 F2 D2 F' 2L2 2R' B 2B2 3F D' 3U' R' B' L U' 3R D' F2 3R D' 2F2 L 2D2 2U2 B' 3U2 2L2 U' B 2B' F 3U' L 2L 2D 3U 2F' U' 2R' R' U 3R 3U 2B' 2D 3F 2U 3R2 2B' F' 2L 2D' B2 3U2 2U' U' 3F 2L2 2F' 2L2 2B2 3U' 2U' 3R
*5. *F' L2 2L2 B' 2B' U' 2L B2 3U2 L2 3R2 2B 2F' F' D' 2D' 2U 3F' 2F' L 2L2 2R 2U U' L 2L' R' F 3R' D' 2R' D R' 3U2 2R' U 2L2 F' 2D2 2R R' 3F2 2R' R 2B 2L D 2U2 L' F 3R2 D B' L2 2D B 3F' U2 B' D 2U' 3R B2 3F2 D 3U U' 2F 2R 2U2 2R' 2U' 2F 2U' 2B2 F2 3U 2U U 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R' 3U 2U' F' 3U2 3L2 3B2 2D' 3L' 2F D' 3U2 F' D' F L' 2R2 R 3B' 2D 3B2 3F 2D2 3D 3U2 2L F' 2U B2 F2 3L D F2 U' 2L U L 3F2 2D2 2B2 2R2 3F L2 2R' 2B2 L2 2L2 3B' 3F' 2D 2F 2R2 3B2 3U' U' 2B2 3F 2F 2R' U2 2B F' 2D2 2U' U2 L2 B2 2B2 F 2U' R 3U' F2 2L F' 2L' 2R 3F 2F' 2L' 2F' F' 3U2 2U2 R' D2 2U2 3F2 L' 2B L' D2 U 2B' F' 3D2 3L B' 2B' 3B
*2. *2D2 3U' 2F 3R' 3D 3L R 3F' 2F2 R' B2 2F 2D 3F 3L 3R2 3F 2D 3R D' 3R' F2 2L' 2D' 3L2 2B2 F' 3L2 3D2 L2 2B' F2 R2 B 2F' 2L 3U' R' 3D2 3U2 2U' U L 3L B' D2 3F' D 2B' 2F 2U' U' 2R' 2B' 2U' 2L2 3R2 3D 2U2 2L' B2 2L' D 3U' 3L 3R U2 L2 3B' 2D 2U2 U L' 3U2 2B2 2U2 2L' 3R 3U2 U' L2 D' 2U' 3R2 3D2 2U 3F F 3R2 3U 3F2 R' F2 2L' 2R 3F U2 L' 2B' 3B
*3. *L B' 2R 2D' L2 2L 3L2 3B2 2F R' 2D2 B 2F' F' R' B2 3B 2R 2D' 3U 2F2 L' 2L2 3L 3R 2R 2B2 3F 3U' U R2 2B' 2U' L2 3D 3U 2U' F R2 3B' 2U2 2B' 3R 3F2 3R' 3D2 3U B 3D 3L' 3U 2L' 2U R' 2D' B2 2B2 3F D L2 2L' 2R2 2D' 2U 2B2 2F 2R' 2F' F' 3D' B2 2L' R 2F' R2 U' 2B2 2L' 3B2 3R 3D2 2L' 3R R' B L 2U 3L B' 2F2 F2 3L2 2F' 2L2 R D 3F2 2R D' R2
*4. *2U2 U2 2F 3U 3B' 2F' 2D' 2U B 2D' R' 3D' 2B 3L F' D' U B R' D' 3U L 2L2 3L2 U' 2L' 2F 2R 3B2 3F2 U2 3B 3U 3L2 R U2 F2 R' F2 3D R' 3U F2 3L U2 L' 3R2 U2 L2 3F' 3U U' L2 3B 3U' 3R 2F2 F' 2D' 2L 2F' 2R' B' 3B2 F 3D' 3R' R' 3B' 3D L 3B' D 3L2 2D' 2U U' B 3R 2R2 3U 3R 3D 3F 2L2 2R2 3F' 3L' 3D2 U2 F2 3L2 B' 2F 3L R2 F2 U 3B2 2L2
*5. *U 2L' R' 3B' 2R2 D2 3U' 3R D2 3B2 D' 3D R2 2B' L' 2R' B' D' U2 L' D 3D' 3U' 2U2 U 2B2 3F 2F2 2U 3L2 3D2 2R2 D' 2D2 3D2 2U R F' 2U2 R F' 3U' L2 3L 2U' 3F2 2U' 2L' 2D' 3B2 U2 L2 2L2 2R' 3B2 3F' 3U2 F 3U U2 L2 R 2B2 2L2 2D' 2U2 3F' 2F F' 2R2 F' R2 3F 3L2 U' L 2R U 2L' 2R2 3B R 3B 3R 2R2 2U L2 R D 2D' 3L2 3R2 R2 2U2 2L2 U2 R2 3F L2 F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' R U R' U2 F2 R F U'
*2. *U2 F' R2 U F' U F' U2 R'
*3. *U2 R' U' R U' F U F' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U' B2 U' L' R2 F' U' L F' D2 F' D2 R U2 B R' U'
*2. *B L' R B' D2 B F2 U B' R D U L2 F2 U2 F2 U2
*3. *D' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F D F' U L B' R' F' U B2 U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 F' D2 Rw2 F' U2 Rw' U' Fw2 F2 D' Uw2 L2 Rw R' U' L D2 U' R' F' D2 Uw' U L' B Fw' R2 U Fw L' U F L2 R2 Fw R' Fw2 Rw2 U
*2. *Uw' Rw D Uw U' F Uw2 U2 Fw' F2 L U' F' U' B R2 B Fw Uw Rw2 Fw' Uw2 L2 D' B F' D' Rw' R F' Uw Rw2 D Fw' F' D R' D2 Uw2 Rw2
*3. *F D' U Rw' F2 Uw L Uw U' R2 U' R' D2 B R' Uw' Fw L' Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 D B' Fw F L' R2 B' Fw' L R2 B' Fw' F' L' F2 L2 Rw2 D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Rw2 B' F Dw' Uw B Fw2 Dw L' D Rw' R Uw F U2 L' Bw2 Dw2 U' Lw2 Rw2 U L Dw' Rw' F D' Fw' D2 Dw U F' D' Dw' Lw' Rw' R2 Bw2 Uw Rw' Dw Uw F Uw B2 Dw L' D' U L Uw2 L R2 U L F D' L B2
*2. *Fw Lw' Bw Dw' U' Rw2 R D2 B' Dw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw2 U2 Lw' F' Uw F2 R' Bw Fw' L' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Uw U B2 Fw Dw2 B2 Bw2 F L' U Lw' Dw2 U Bw' Lw2 Dw' R F2 Dw' B' Fw' F2 Rw Bw2 D2 L F' U' Lw' Rw D2 B2 Bw2 F R'
*3. *Dw2 L R2 Dw2 L D2 Lw R2 D' Dw Lw2 U2 F Lw2 B' Bw Dw Rw' R' B' Dw2 L2 Uw Bw2 L Lw' Dw' L' Lw2 Uw' Bw Uw2 U2 Fw R2 Dw' Fw U' Fw Rw' Uw2 F' D' L2 Bw' U' L' B' Uw' Fw' D Uw' L2 Bw' F' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Dw L2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 3U' U' 2F2 F2 L D 2D 2U 2F' 3R' 2U' L' 3F' 2F 2L 3R2 2F' F' L' 2L' 2R2 U 2B U L' R2 2D 3U' B 2B' L' 2R' B2 2B' 3F 2D' 3F R2 3U 2R 3F2 U F2 2D' L2 3F' 3U' F2 2L D' B2 2D' 2B 2D2 2L' D' L' 3U2 R 3F' F U' 3F 2R2 2U 3R' 3U2 U B F 2U' 2F2 F' 2L2 2B' F' 2U2 2F 2R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 D' 2U 2B' 3R2 3F 2U2 U' 2F' 3L2 D 2D2 2U' 3B' U' 2R' U 3F2 3D' 3B' F2 U' L' 2R2 D' 2R2 3D 2B 2U 3F2 2L D2 2F2 3U' 2L2 3U2 U' 3B 2U 2R R2 2D2 B 3L 3R 2R2 2B2 2U R' 2B' 3B 3D' L R 2B2 F2 3L2 2F D' 3L2 3D2 U 3R' 2U2 L2 D' 2F 3D L' 2L2 2B' 3U 2R 2U' U2 R' D 2L 3L 3R2 R 2D 3D B' 3B' 3L' 2B2 D' 2L R' 2D2 3B2 2U L' 2L' 3L' 3R 2R' D2 3L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D2 L' D B2 U2 B' F' L2 B R2 U B2 L U2 B2 F
*2. *F2 D U2 R' B2 L D U2 L2 U2 L' F' L R' F U B U
*3. *L2 B U' B' D U2 B2 R' F L' B2 L2 R' U R' D B2 U'
*4. *R2 F' L' R' D' F' R' U2 B2 L2 U' B D2 B2 R B' U2
*5. *U2 L R2 D' F' D R B2 U2 B' D R' U L' R U L' U'
*6. *L R' B U2 L' R F2 L2 F D B2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R2 U2
*7. *R' U B D' B' D B' U L' D U' B R D' F' L F2 U'
*8. *R D2 B2 F' L2 R B D L2 B2 U R2 B' U' F' D2 R2 U2
*9. *R B R B2 D' R2 U L U2 B' D2 F2 R B' F2 D R' U
*10. *L D U L B' R U' F2 R2 U2 F U R' B U' B' D B'
*11. *L' F U' F L2 D' R' F U' L D B' L2 D B D2 L R2
*12. *L R2 B' D2 B D B' U' R2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 U B' D
*13. *U2 F2 L' F L' D' R2 F L2 B' F' L R D2 L2 D'
*14. *B' D F' L' F R U2 R U2 R2 B U2 L' D L2 D2 L2 R2
*15. *D L R' F2 U' L' F2 L F U' F' U2 B R2 B' F R2 U2
*16. *U' R B' R B' R' D2 F2 U2 B U' F' D' R U2 B D2 R2
*17. *F R2 D U2 F' D2 U B U2 F' D U L B U2 L D' R2
*18. *D2 R2 F U R F' U' R F R' D R2 B' R' U2 F' R2 U'
*19. *R U2 L' F' D' F' D' F' R D2 F2 U2 L' F' U L2 F U'
*20. *B D B2 U2 B D R2 B U B2 L R U' L2 D2 U2 B' R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' R' D' B' F' U L R' D' F L2 F' L2 B' D B2 D U'
*2. *L R' D B R2 D' F L' B2 L2 F' L' F2 L D2 R' U R
*3. *D2 R' B L2 F R F2 U B' L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' F
*4. *B U R' D2 L2 B2 F D' F L' B2 L2 R D2 U' L' F R
*5. *L D U2 F' U2 F D' F2 R' D' B2 R2 B F' R' D2 L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' U F2 R2 U' L' U L2 B U B2 U' R D2 B' F2 R2 U2
*2. *U B' D2 F' U B F' L D U' B R2 B' D2 R' B
*3. *D2 B2 D' U2 R B2 F2 R F' L' U L2 R F2 U' L' F R2
*4. *B2 U F' R2 F' U2 R' F U' L2 U' L F R' F2 D U'
*5. *L' U2 F L D' L' D' U' B D2 F2 R B2 L D F' U R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B D F L U2 B' D2 F L F' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' L2
*2. *U2 B' D2 U R' D L2 R D L2 F' L' B2 L2 R D2 F' R'
*3. *R' U L' B' U' B2 F' D' F' R2 D' L U2 B D' B2 R D'
*4. *B U2 F2 R B' R' B' D F R' U R2 U F2 U B2 F'
*5. *U F2 D L U' L F2 R' U2 L' R2 D2 U' F L' D' B U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B R B' D F' R2 B' L' B2 L B L' U2 L B U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F U' F R2 U2 R' F' U2
*3. *L F' U' B2 D' U L2 U' B' F' D' L' D2 F' D' B2 F'
*4. *Rw' D2 U L2 Rw B' L2 Rw' D' U Fw L F Rw' D' Rw F Uw' U2 R D Uw2 U B Fw' Rw F D' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F2 L R2 B' U R D2 L2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R2 U' R' F U' F U' F U2
*3. *D2 F D F' R2 D' L D R' B D' L' B F' R2 B D' F'
*4. *B2 F' U Rw2 B F2 D L' B' Fw' L2 Rw2 D' U' B D2 Fw Uw2 U L' Fw2 L B' Fw' Uw' U' B' Uw' Fw' F2 U Fw F L B Fw2 F' U F2 Uw
*5. *L Dw L B2 Uw2 L' R' D' Dw' Uw U Lw2 Rw Fw D L2 Dw2 Fw R Bw2 F2 R' Dw2 B' Rw2 R B R2 Uw2 L' Bw2 Lw2 D' L D Uw Lw' U2 B' L B Bw Rw D' Dw B Bw' Lw' Fw' F D2 B R2 B2 Bw' Uw' Bw' L Bw2 Fw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-2 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=3 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R' L' U L' B L' B l b
*2. *B U' R' B' R' B L l r b
*3. *L' U L B L' R' L B' R l r' b' u'
*4. *U' R B U B L' R r' b
*5. *L U' R' B R B U' R' l r' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,-1) (-5,4) (-1,5) (1,4) (-4,5) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,3) (-3,0) (-4,4) (4,2) (2,3) (-4,4)
*2. *(4,5) (0,-3) (-3,4) (2,2) (-2,0) (-4,3) (6,0) (-2,0) (6,3) (0,2) (1,4) (5,5) (0,4) (6,0) (0,4) (5,3)
*3. *(-3,2) (1,-2) (2,2) (0,3) (1,3) (6,3) (4,5) (4,0) (6,4) (0,2) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,1) (6,5) (-3,0) (0,0)
*4. *(-3,5) (-2,0) (6,0) (6,0) (-4,3) (6,1) (3,3) (0,2) (6,1) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,4) (0,4) (6,4) (2,0) (0,4) (2,0) (0,0)
*5. *(1,-1) (3,0) (6,1) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (-2,4) (2,3) (3,2) (-2,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (0,2) (-5,2) (-3,2) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *F B' F R L F' L' B' F R L B' R' B' R F L' F' B R L B' R B F'
*2. *B R L F' R' B R B' F' R' B L F' B' L' R L' F' R' B' L' F' B L' B'
*3. *B R B R L' B F' L B F' R' F' L' R B F B' L R L' B F L' R B'
*4. *L B R' B' F' R' F' B' F' L F L R L' F' B' L' B F' B F L B' L' R'
*5. *R' F' L R B' R B L' R L' B R B R' F' B' L' B F' B F' R' L B L


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 4, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.69 (3.78) 6.01 (6.25) 4.79 => 5.16

*3x3:* (14.90) 13.94 14.60 14.88 (12.82) => 14.47

*4x4:* 59.02 (1:15.08) 1:03.03 1:04.60 (52.27) => 1:02.22

*5x5:* 2:31.68 2:39.16 (2:26.85) 2:38.05 (2:47.07) => 2:36.30

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 20.15 14.36 => 14.36

*3x3 OH:* (DNF) 32.43 (30.76) 31.60 36.85 => 33.63

*2-4 Relay:* 1:24.83

*2-5 Relay:* 4:04.29

*Magic:* (3.47) (1.24) 1.30 1.30 1.48 => 1.36

*Master Magic:* (2.66) 2.97 2.84 2.83 (3.02) => 2.88

*Clock:* 13.23 14.09 (12.57) (14.44) 14.13 => 13.82

*Megaminx:* (2:45.75) 2:04.17 (2:03.08) 2:04.76 2:09.45 => 2:06.13

*Pyraminx:* (6.99) 7.18 9.68 (14.66) 9.56 => 8.81

*Square-1:* 41.38 (32.50) (1:16.46) 33.22 44.31 => 39.64


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 5, 2011)

2x2x2: 9.02 (4.77) 7.74 (9.00) 6.74 = 7.50

3x3x3: 31.86 26.71 (32.71) 29.27 (24.91) = 29.28 SUB 30 Average


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 5, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 7.90, 6.65, 5.93, 7.43, 9.63 = 7.33 avg5
*3x3x3* 19.69, 18.93, 15.90, 16.03, 17.90 = 17.62 avg5
*4x4x4:* 1:32.78, 1:15.90, 1:33.61, 1:36.86, 1:28.52 = 1:31.54 avg5
*2-4 relay:* 2:20.18


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 5, 2011)

*2x2x2 -* 16.13, 12.95, 19.45, 27.18, 24.87



*3x3x3 -* 24.37, 25.58, 26.52, 34.41, 27.67 ==> 27.71 AVG5

That's what you get when you use a 4x4 as a 2x2.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 5, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> *2x2x2 -*That's what you get when you use a 4x4 as a 2x2.


 
Always wanted to try that with a 4x4. Can't wait to get mine


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 5, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.86, 3.81, 3.20, 2.99, 4.01=* 3.62*
*3x3:* 13.50, 12.41, 15.17, 13.64, 14.55= *13.89*
*4x4:* 1:10.90, 1:06.85, 58.26, 1:09.52, 1:02.85= *1:.06.41*
*2+3+4:* 1:29.07
*OH:* 41.38, 34.50, 1:19.46, 35.22, 48.31= 41.64
*Square-1:* 41.20, 33.00, 43.07, 44.74, 43.65= *42.64*
*Pyraminx:* 6.82, 8.19, 10.26, 10.23, 9.26= *9.23*
*Magic:* 1.45, 1.38, 1.87, 1.82, 1.58= *1.62
**Skewb:* 20.93, 9.57, 18.58, 15.37, 17.63= *17.19*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF= *DNF*  (Off by 2 corners)
*MTS:* 2:06.88, 1:53.72, 2:39.61, 2:00.86, 2:01.63 = *2:03.12*


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 5, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.86, (12.43), 10.34, 5.46, (4.68) = 6.89
*3x3:* 13.03, 15.63, (17.22), 14.90, (12.61) = 14.52
*4x4:* (1:19.36), 1:12.33, 1:07.68, (58.05), 1:00.83 = 1:06.95
*5x5:* 2:03.88, (1:51.72), (2:16.61), 1:57.86, 2:01.63 = 2:01.12
*6x6:* 4:29.55, (4:07.96), 4:29.66, 4:25.06, (4:36.55) = 4:28.09
*7x7:* (6:23.78), 5:53.88, 6:03.41, 5:57.52, (5:48.72) = 5:58.27

*3x3 OH:* 33.93, 34.40, 32.03, (39.65), (28.88) = 33.46
*2x2-4x4:* 1:41.15
*2x2-5x5:* 3:47.96

*Clock:* (12.21), 11.80, 10.86, (9.59), 11.33 = 11.33


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 5, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.49, 5.35, 6.00, 6.28, 7.23 = *6.25*


----------



## irontwig (Mar 5, 2011)

FMC: 30 moves



Spoiler



_R B R D' B' L E2 F D' F' E2 F D B2 R' B2 D2 B D B' D F U2 F' B L2 D2 L_

Roux with L as pre-move:

R B R [1st block]
D' B' L F:B2 R' [2nd block]
B2 D2 B D B' D B.D2 L [CMLL and leaving four edges]

.=F B' U2 F' B L2 
:=F' E2 F D' F' E2 F D

31 last week, 29 next week?


----------



## jzengg (Mar 5, 2011)

3x3x3
(12.53)
14.48
14.06
(17.07)
15.28

Mean: 14.61, SD: 1.49


----------



## Alan Chang (Mar 5, 2011)

*3x3*: 17.16, 16.36, 19.91, 13.99, 15.80 =16.44


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 6, 2011)

*2x2: 5.66 =* 6.87, 5.11, (3.78), 5.00, (8.16)
Lanlan, Really screwed up my CLL cases  
*3x3: 14.40 = * 13.16, (11.96), 15.22, 14.81, (17.08)
DaYan LingYun III, Yaya sub-15 again :tu
*4x4: 1:19.75 *= 1:21.60, 1:15.60, (1:13.12),  (1:29.85), 1:22.18
Lanlan, sub-1:20 I'm happy :tu Average PB*5x5: 3:54.22*= 3:56.39, (3:36.23),  (4:11.43), 3:42.50, 4:03.76 
Rubik's, Ah

*2x2 BLD: 19.66 *= 19.66, 22.04, DNF(23.07)
yay, 
*3x3 BLD: 2:19.48 *= 2:19.48, DNF(2:34.56), DNF(2:38.76)
Practice makes perfect, or pretty close, I got one sub-1 solve this week to , but still 2bnd off by a 5 cycle, 3rd mismemorized edge orientation
*3x3 Multi BLD: (2/3) (22:43.91)*Ahh off by a lot I screwed up in set up moves I think 

*3x3 OH: 32.52 =* (35.79), 28.49, 35.71, 33.37, (23.99)
DaYan LingYun III, Average, but single PB 
*3x3 WF: 4:30.13 *= 4:34.65, (4:56.87), (3:48.56), 4:44.11, 4:11.63
Sub-5, Rubiks, I've only done an avg a week
*3x3 MTS: 1:00.29 *= 57.11, 1:00.75, 1:03.01, (1:05.01), (50.67)
Soooooo, Close, but good:fp
*3x3 FMC: DNF *:fp 
Ran out of time  (that’s a first)

*2-4: 1:58.03*

*2-5: 6:04.72*


*Magic: 1.65 *= 1.60, (2.06), (1.57), 1.68, 1.67
LingAo magic broke while rescramling the 3rd so I switched to my rubik’s :confused:
*Master magic: 4.73 =* 4.70, 4.75, (4.78), (3.92), 4.75
LingAoOkay, the sub-4 was done standing up so maybe I should keep doing it stood up :tu
*Clock: 18.90 *= (31.29), (13.37), 20.31, 19.31, 17.08
LingAo, Diserves 2 tumbs up :tu:tu
*Megaminx: 1:36.49 *= 1:36.14, 1:43.93, 1:29.40, (1:50.78), (1:28.39)
Mf8- Ah 2 sub-30s and no practice
*Pyraminx: 8.78 *= (6.91),  (11.03), 7.83, 10.28, 8.22
QJ, pretty good 
*Sq-1: 53.28 =* 54.96, 53.21, (46.23), (55.93), 51.68
Mf8, Blah:confused: Why??
*Skewb: 15.90 *= (9.84), 16.30, 15.49, 15.90, (DNF(9.22))
Lanlan, Not as good as lst week but still pretty good, Last solve was a pop,

*3x3 simulator: 39.70 =* 39.43, 50.51, 43.98, (20.96), 39.10, 27.51, 33.68, 40.24, (1:10.05), 31.57


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 6, 2011)

Kenneth

FMC 39



Spoiler



2x2 a+b : R2 F R' L' B R (6)
1x2 : D F' D2 F (4, 10)
F2L minus LS : D' B R' D' F2 D R' F2 B' L (10, 20) ... Bah!, that red/white edge :/
Pair up : D' L' D2 L (4, 24)
Leave 3 corners : D' L' D' L D L' D L (8-1, 31) ... basicly Sune
Niklas : L2 D' R' D L' D' R (7, 38)
AUF : D2 (1, 39)

Decent but I expected better.


----------



## (X) (Mar 6, 2011)

*2x2 avg *: 5.42
5.43, 4.98, 5.86, (4.36), (8.50)

*3x3 avg*: 12.77
(15.95), 11.01, 15.85, (9.85), 11.44

*4x4 avg*: 1:18.04
1:08.26, (1:25.67), 1:24.16, (1:05.04), 1:21.70

*5x5 avg*: 2:14.44
2:15.97, (2:03.93), 2:22.84, 2:04.52, (2:25.00)

*2x2 BLD best*: 1:48.84
DNF(1:23.49), 1:48.84, DNF(1:29.58)

*3x3 BLD best*: DNF
DNF(4:06.59), DNF(5:05.46), DNF(0.07)

*3x3 OH avg*: 26.40
(29.56), 23.14, 23.70, (21.36), 26.95

*2+3+4*: 1:31.67

*2+3+4+5*: 3:46.55

*Megaminx avg*: 1:35.82
1:35.89, 1:32.50, (1:32.20), (1:42.77), 1:39.06

*Pyraminx avg*: 11.12
(17.02), 13.81, 9.21, 10.35, (8.79)


----------



## HaraldS (Mar 6, 2011)

3x3x3: 11.40
(12.50), (10.06), 10.73, 11.02, 12.44


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 6, 2011)

2x2x2: (12.26) - (8.14) - 9.09 - 11.29 - 10.62 = 10.33 (Improvement, slow but steady)
3x3x3: 26.90 - 26.00 - (35.19) - (25.59) - 28.64 = 27.18 (Improved by 1 sec)
4x4x4: (2:15.05) - 2:12.44 - 2:14.07 - 2:12.15 - (1:56.59) = 2:13.01 (Getting faster every solve with my new 4x4!)
5x5x5: 4:35.49 - 4:32.95 - (4:56.78) - 4:26.66 - (3:43.41) = 4:31.70 (YAY! sub-4 PB single)
3x3x3OH: 1:19.98 - (1:14.33) - 1:23.69 - 1:16.53 - (1:24.09) = 1:20.07
3x3x3MTS: (5:15.82) - (2:08.99) - 3:53.92 - 2:09.49 - 2:30.95 = 2:51.45 (First time doing this)
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 3:11.53
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 7:09.01
Magic: (2.25) - (2.19) - 2.21 - 2.23 - 2.22 = 2.22 (Weird times this week...)
Megaminx: 3:14.56 - (3:51.97) - (3:04.16) - 3:26.96 - 3:47.98 = 3:29.83 (Getting better)
Pyraminx: 15.52 - 24.14 - 22.35 - (12.84) - (29.55) = 20.67
Square-1: 1:49.44(P) - (1:01.79) - (2:47.86)(P) - 2:10.07(P) - 2:12.22(P) = 2:03.91 (So many parities)
Skewb: 29.26 - (32.55) - (21.79) - 22.76 - 28.72 = 26.91

Pretty good week this week


----------



## y235 (Mar 6, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 8.59, 9.25, 8.54, DNF(0.32), 10.02 = 9.28
could be better (if I had not forgetting of the insception on the 4th one).
* 3x3x3*: forgot of the insception and get DNF.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 6, 2011)

3x3: 19.02, (20.20), (16.91), 18.88, 20.16 = 19.35
Darn! Two bad solves and then two N Perms... the last was an F2l mess up.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 7, 2011)

(X) said:


> *Megaminx avg*: 1:35.82
> 1:35.89, 1:32.50, (1:32.20), (1:42.77), 1:39.06


 
not again, 1 second diffrence! 
Ill beat you one day


----------



## Jakube (Mar 7, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 7.93, (9.70), 7.07, 7.40, (6.96) = *7.47*
*3x3x3:* (31.86), (21.32), 24.25, 22.51, 24.18 = *23.65*
Pretty good for me, but the first solve sucks. 
*4x4x4:* 1:37.41, (DNF(1:30.02)), 1:40.22, 1:51.42, (1.29.08) = *1:43.02*
Also quite good. I forgot to solve the Parity at the DNF. 
*5x5x5:* (3:13.35), 3:25.85, 3:47.06, 3:20.74, (3:57.11) = *3:31.22*
*7x7x7:* (18:36.64), 17:03.21, 16:03.92, 14:22.49, (13:53.10) = *15:49.87*
This were my "FIRST" 7x7x7 solves. I just get a order from Cubedepot. 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF, 2:39.11, DNF = *2:39.11*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Oh my god, this week I totally failed in blindfolded!
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
The last one was 30 minutes, almost completed, Only the buffer and another edge were inverted. 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 1/3 16:44.78*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 54.82, (51.11), 1:09.87, 1:03.26, (1:12.36) = *1:02.65*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:14.19*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:18.53*
*MegaMinx:* (11:09.70), 8:08.97, (5:18.83), 6:31.60, 6:07.80 = *6:55.79*
My first MegaMinx solves. I still need an algorithm sheet. 
*PyraMinx:* (49.15), 31.19, 43.56, 37.69, (26.42) = *37.48*


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 7, 2011)

*3x3:* 34.18, 34.84, 43.72, (44.13), (33.85) *= 37.58*
*Pyraminx:* (17.20), 33.12, 34.81 (39.71), 25.46 *= 31.13*
*Magic:* 5.66, (7.36), 5.25, (4.80), 4.94 *= 5.28*


----------



## Edam (Mar 7, 2011)

*2x2* 13.34, (7.29), (17.00), 8.86, 9.26 =*10.49*
*3x3* 15.15, 14.68, 15.66, (17.57), (14.25) =*15.16*
really nice scrambles. 
*4x4* (1:28.59), 1:29.25, 1:31.64, (DNF), 1:34.24 = *1:31.71*
*5x5* 2:50.38, 2:51.57, (2:46.90), (3:08.83), 3:08.72 = *2:59.89*


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 8, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 1.72, (1.70), (4.85), 2.80, 1.92 = *2.15*
*3x3x3:* (7.65), (13.26), 8.81, 9.16, 9.64 = *9.20*
*4x4x4:* (47.03), (57.18), 50.25, 47.47, 48.90 = *48.87* Dayan :3
*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 10.01, 6.72+ = *6.72*
*3x3x3BLD:* 37.37, DNF, DNF = *37.37*
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, DNF, 3:16.46 = *3:16.46*

*FMC: 25*


Spoiler



Solution: B L B' R' F R2 D2 U2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' L' U' R U2 R' U' L
Scramble: B R B' D F' R2 B' L' B2 L B L' U2 L B U2

EO+double Xcross: B L B' R' F R2 D2 U2 B2 *U2* D' *R*
Switch to inverse scramble (premoves R' D U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 F' R B L' B')
F2L: L' U R U2 R' U L U
ZBLL: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 *U2 R*
Bolded moves cancel out when inverting the ZBLL


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 8, 2011)

2x2: 2.49, 1.54, 2.77, 4.50, 3.02 = 2.76
3x3: 10.12, 10.27, 9.62, 10.70, 8.31 = 10.00
4x4: 47.70, 43.68, 47.85, 45.53, 43.44 = 45.64
5x5: 1:29.00, 1:30.76, 1:33.47, 1:27.87, 1:14.32 = 1:29.21
6x6: 2:49.00, 2:59.52, 2:43.79, 3:01.40, 2:43.72 = 2:50.77
7x7: 4:46.90, 4:38.69, 4:29.14, 4:58.97, 4:45.83 = 4:43.81
2x2 BLD: 24.79, 27.99, 10.74+ = 10.74
3x3 BLD: 1:27.02, DNF, DNF = 1:27.02
4x4 BLD: 7:52.33, DNF, DNF = 7:52.33
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 5/6 30:16
3x3 OH: 21.32, 21.67, 21.62, 21.49, 19.85 = 21.48
3x3 WF: 1:38.46, 1:36.32, 1:25.48, 1:13.00, 1:17.41 = 1:26.40
3x3 MTS: 55.60, 1:04.39, 52.46, 1:02.98, 46.72 = 57.01
2-4 relay: 1:10.67
2-5 relay: 2.42.06
Magic: 1.39, 1.39, 1.44, 1.21, 1.21 = 1.33
Master Magic: 3.49, 4.22, 3.81, 3.66, 3.90 = 3.79
Clock: 9.51, 9.33, 9.20, 9.49, 8.37 = 9.34
Megaminx: 49.17, 51.03, 57.21, 52.29, 51.09 = 51.47
Pyraminx: 4.81, 5.75, 3.87, 4.22, 7.78 = 4.93
Square-1: 16.68, 13.89, 22.03, 18.46, 26.46 = 19.06


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 8, 2011)

OH: 13.17, 17.16, 16.81, 13.54, 16.57 = 15.64


----------



## Kian (Mar 9, 2011)

2x2x2- 5.65, 5.50, 5.43, 6.38, 6.15
3x3x3- 13.43, 16.13, 15.05, 13.05, 11.28
4x4x4- 1:07.58, 1:18.83, 1:14.13, 1:09.28, 1:04.18
5x5x5- 1:52.81, 2:19.31, 1:45.15, 2:04.78, DNF
OH- 23.88, 29.32, 27.27, 27.88, 28.91
2-4 Relay- 1:28.22
2-5 Relay- DNF
Comment: Did the 3x3 first, got a 12.xx and didn't even remember I was doing a relay. Tim had to tell me I screwed up.
7x7x7- DNF, 8:24.83, 7:50.16, 8:19.78, 7:39.78


----------



## PeterV (Mar 9, 2011)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 9.84, (5.53), 7.91, (10.13), 9.25 = *9.00 avg.*

3x3x3: 24.77, 25.93, 22.55, (30.53), (20.44) = *24.42 avg.*


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 9, 2011)

*2x2x2*: (4.89), 5.73, 5.11, 5.42, (7.94) = *5.42* 
*3x3x3*: 18.43, (16.67), 18.95, (20.01), 17.76 = *18.38*
*4x4x4*: 1:31.01, (1:33.63), 1:31.02, (1:23.99), 1:32.32 = *1:31.45*
*5x5x5*: 2:18.87, (2:30.39), (2:12.39), 2:23.60, 2:19.85 = *2:20.77*
*6x6x6*: (4:09.14), 3:40.10, 3:53.14, (3:33.11), 3:47.03 = *3:46.76* 
*7x7x7*: 5:53.79, (5:40.75), 6:01.12, 6:06.55, (6:15.66) = *6:00.49*
_Noooooooooooo so close_ 
*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *1:48.95*
*2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay*: *4:20.65*
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:01.54), 52.00, 54.08, 48.20, (46.03) = *51.43*

Both Relays less than a second off a PB. Nice 6x6x6 single.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 9, 2011)

Onehanded

Average: 19.72
1.	(23.11)
2.	19.32
3.	(14.79)
4.	19.36
5.	20.47

3x3

Average: 13.73
1. 13.19
2. 13.67
3. (11.99)
4. (14.79)
5. 14.34

Flippin A, dang E perms.

Pff...whatever, hope better people don't enter so I can win after not being on here for months. Also love the new buttons, are they java? Anyone?

Nevermind a lot of this stuff is java.


----------



## Tentacius (Mar 9, 2011)

*4x4:* 55.77, 54.93, (48.48), (59.90), 49.17 = 53.29


----------



## guusrs (Mar 9, 2011)

fmc: 
(1) D L2 R F' L B R' B U R B' R2 F R' F' D' R' D R F' R' D' R D F L (*26*)
(2) D L2 R F' L B R' B U R B' R2 F R' F' R D B' D' F' D B D' R' F L (*26*)

solution 1: 
premove [L]
F2L: D L2 R F' L B R' B U R B' R2 F R' F' D' R' D R (19)
LL: F' R' D' R D F (25)
undo premove L (26)

solution 2:
premove [L]
all but 3 corners : D L2 R F' L B R' B U R B' R2 F R' F' R * F' R' F (19)
at * insert D B' D' F' D B D' F (25)
undo premove L (26)

congratz Ville!

Guus


----------



## JyH (Mar 10, 2011)

3x3: 20.96, 23.32, 25.09, 16.71, 17.96 AVG - 20.74

3x3 BLD: (2:15.71), DNF, 4:04.36

2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, (48.45)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 10, 2011)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Pff...whatever, hope better people don't enter so I can win after not being on here for months.


 
Welcome back! It obviously been a long time, since you forgotten that you have to name your events 
Considering it's you I guess it's 3OH and 3x3, but the result program is not good at guessing.


----------



## fiqnocchio (Mar 10, 2011)

*3x3x3*

(22.22), 17.47, 17.75, 21.41, (15.78) = 18.88


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 10, 2011)

*Cubenovice

FMC: 31 HTM*


Spoiler



On Inverse scramble
B R B' D' *F'* # R2 makes a 2x2x3 minus 1corner *6*
*L'* B' U2 B2 L B' U2 makes F2L + EO minus 2 corners *13*
B' L' *B L'* @ B' L2 B L' Antisune permutes two edges and solves a corner, ALF leaves 5 corners *21*

At # insert *F* R F' L F R' F' *L'* to cancel 3 moves, note that I have to reverse the order of R2 L' in the original solution to cancel the 3rd move L' L' into L2
At @ insert *L B* L' F2 L B' L' F2 to cancel 3 moves 

B R B' D' *F' F* R F' L F R' F' *L'* R2 *L'* B' U2 B2 L B' U2 B' L' *B L' L B* L' F2 L B' L' F2 B' L2 B L' 

gives B R B' D' R F' L F R' F' *L2* R2 B' U2 B2 L B' U2 B' L' *B2* L' F2 L B' L' F2 B' L2 B L' as *31 HTM *solution for the inverse scramble

Final solution:
L B' L2 B F2 L B L' F2 L B2 L B U2 B L' B2 U2 B R2 L2 F R F' L' F R' D B R' B'


----------



## onionhoney (Mar 10, 2011)

2x2: 1.67, 1.96, 2.66, 2.07, 2.54 = 2.19
3x3: 9.91, 18.73, 10.70, 8.55, 8.66 = 9.76


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2011)

2x2: 7.76, 6.77, 5.96, 4.94, 7.69 = 6.81

3x3: 18.15, 14.83, 20.91, 15.43 = 16.45


----------



## Hays (Mar 10, 2011)

2x2: 5.43, 5.69, 4.72, 5.56, 4.94 = 5.31
3x3: 8.69, 12.86, 13.40, 10.43, 10.86 = 11.38


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 11, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:34.61 DNS DNS
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:17.13 DNS DNS
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNS
comment: I accidentally did the first speedsolve solution a second time when planning to start the 5x5x5BLD scrambles. Somehow I picked a different re-orientation from when I did it as the speedsolve scramble (which I did first) so I didn't notice my mistake until after the solve. It was a success at 12:18.31. When I realized the mistake I made, I don't know why, but this really threw me off my rhythm and concentration for these next two DNF solves. I know I shouldn't make excuses, I should have been able to concentrate regardless. Gotta learn to better roll with the punches when the unexpected happens.

Done BLD

*2x2x2:* 21.24 DNF DNF 31.07 33.58 = DNF
*3x3x3:* DNF 1:46.82 1:31.22 1:28.98 DNF = DNF
*4x4x4:* 5:10.57 5:52.81 (7:24.38) 6:04.81 (4:47.04) = 5:42.73
comment: At least my 100% success rate for 4x4x4 BLD this week (and fast overall average) makes up for my dismal 5x5x5 BLD performance. Gotta get all the bad 5x5x5 solves out of my system before Full Sail Spring I guess.
*5x5x5:* DNF DNF DNF DNF 12:46.91 = DNF


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 11, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> *4x4x4:* 5:10.57 5:52.81 (7:24.38) 6:04.81 (4:47.04) = 5:42.73


Very nice work Chris. :tu


----------



## Henrik (Mar 11, 2011)

Henrik

*3x3 Feet*: 52.91, (1:02.00), (43.09), 1:01.61, 55.81 => *56.78* sec.
Finally sub-1 for weekly. 43.09 NL and PB 

3x3: 12.83, 12.10, 14.17, (14.18), (11.02) => 13.04 sec.

Pyraminx: 8.35, 8.88, (8.97), (6.86), 8.83 => 8.69 sec.

2x2: 3.94, 4.37, 4.15, (6.13), (3.58) => 4.15 sec.
Could be better.

3x3BLD: 1:46.89, DNF(2:29.40), DNF(2:31.42) => 1:46.89 min

3x3OH: 22.06, (18.72), 23.70, (26.84), 22.78 => 22.85 sec.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 11, 2011)

*2x2:* 18.12	18.17	28.39	19.13	25.76 = *21.02*
*3x3:* 41.76	42.94	45.18	42.49	47.86 = *43.54*
*4x4:* 3:35.68	3:11.31	3:16.12	3:14.84	2:59.95 = *3:14.09*
if it at least had been 3:14.15

BLD
*2x2BLD:* 39.43	64.53	23.49	= *23.49* the good, the bad and the ugly (not in that order)
*3x3BLD:* 1:55.62	dnf (forgot to do the flips) 2:07.94 = *1:55.62* ok
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *dnf* 
first two centers off, second disturbed and interrupted, third plain bad
*5x5BLD:* dnf	19:59.91 15:39.11	= *15:39.11* bad, ok, good
*6x6BLD:	39:29.06	* Whohooa!! Sub 40!!!! PB with a couple of minutes! Memo 23:30
*7x7BLD:	dnf * not too bad
*Multi:	7/10	= 4 *in 57:29 (memo 39:45)


----------



## NeuwDk (Mar 11, 2011)

2x2x2: 7.78, 5.70, 23.33, 7.51, 6.92 = avg5: 7.40 (σ = 0.36)
3x3x3: 20.06, 22.97, 20.34, 19.30, 14.99 = 19.90 avg (σ = 0.44)
4x4x4: 2:17.28, 2:13.20, 1:47.51, 3:08.70, 1:53.62 = 2:08.03

2+3+4: 2:26.04


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Mar 11, 2011)

3x3 17.66, 18.62, (DNF), (16.22), 16.44=17.57
Pyraminx 5.36, 4.35, 4.99, (3.71), (DNF)=4.90


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 11, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Very nice work Chris. :tu



Thanks Zane! I was very happy, that average is quite good for me 



MatsBergsten said:


> *5x5BLD:* dnf	19:59.91 15:39.11	= *15:39.11* bad, ok, good
> *6x6BLD:	39:29.06	* Whohooa!! Sub 40!!!! PB with a couple of minutes! Memo 23:30


 
Yeah Mats! Nice solves this week, especially that 6x6x6 time! W00t!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 11, 2011)

3x3: 9.25, 9.92+, 12.58, (13.00), (7.80) = 10.58
rofl.
NL, OLL skip, NL, POP, NL. phail.

OH: 16.88, 18.66, 19.11, (16.81), (21.23) = 18.21


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2011)

Cubes BLD were pretty accurate this week (21/23 solved!). Megaminx BLD was a disaster, though. Overall, it was a pretty good week for me, I think.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.10, 7.33, 9.42, 7.50, 7.85 = *7.56*
*3x3x3:* 21.12, 19.31, 19.98, 27.63, 23.82 = *21.64*
Comment: It’s interesting how this is often the single most important event for my point total in a given week. This week it came out really good for me.
*4x4x4:* 1:46.22 [OP], 1:37.28 [OP], 1:43.05 [O], 1:49.73 [OP], 1:39.43 [OP] = *1:42.90*
Comment: Ugh. 9 out of 10 parities.
*5x5x5:* 2:29.71, 2:35.08, 2:36.68, 2:52.61, 2:37.87 = *2:38.39*
*6x6x6:* 6:07.41 [OP], 5:51.49 [OP], 5:06.26 [P], 5:07.44 [P], 5:42.78 [OP] = *5:33.90*
Comment: And 8 out of 10 parities here. Horrible.
*7x7x7:* 7:37.03, 7:18.88, 7:08.02, 7:20.50, 7:03.92 = *7:15.80*
Comment: Good average for me.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 24.21, 29.70, 32.03 = *24.21*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:24.78], 1:54.47, 1:45.03 = *1:45.03*
Comment: Why did I have to miss that first one? It was really easy, too. Somehow it wound up scrambled. Second and third scrambles were also both very easy, but in both cases, I got stuck unable to remember the last image for the edges for a while, and lost probably 30 seconds on each solve. So disappointing.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:21.31 [3:46], 8:29.98 [4:11], 8:53.90 [5:11] = *7:21.31*
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:23.17 [10:15], 14:37.11 [8:03], DNF [16:39.00, 9:41] = *14:37.11*
Comment: Third one off by just 2 + centers – it was a simple memorization mistake; I looked at U and memorized O instead of U. Really strange mistake – I’m sure it’s the first time I’ve ever done that; I would never normally confuse O and U.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *35:05.99* [16:16]
Comment: Somewhat slow, but not too bad, I guess. I made a couple of mistakes along the way and had to backtrack, so execution was kind of bad.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *53:28.80* [29:40]
Comment: Here the problem was memorization – I couldn’t get it to stick, so I had to refresh an extra time. But it really paid off – execution was pretty good. A nice reorient (30 pieces solved). My first successful 7x7x7 BLD this year! Finally!!! 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/9 = 9 points, 42:52.89* [29:02]
Comment: Nice to finally get it. Now I can go for more starting next week.
*3x3x3 OH:* 49.86, 53.05, 49.43, 45.11, 34.65 = *48.13*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:43.84, 1:31.55, 2:03.06, 1:42.46, 1:45.69 = *1:44.00*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:24.70, 1:21.39, 1:16.75, 1:14.74, 1:28.63 = *1:20.95*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37 moves*


Spoiler



L R U2 D R2 F2 L F2 U2 L’ U L U L’ U F U F’ U B2 D’ B U2 B’ D B2 R’ F’ U’ F U R B F’ U2 B’ F

Premoves: B F’ U2 B’ F
X cross: L R U2 D R2
2nd pair: F2 L F2 U2 L’
3rd pair: U L U L’ U F U F’
4th pair: U B’ U2 . B
pseudo OLL: R’ F’ U’ F U R
insert at .: U2 B’ D’ B U2 B’ D B
B’ U2 U2 B’ become B2 before insertion; B B become B2 after insertion.

Comment: Somewhat nice insertion for a change. I really had trouble with this scramble; I found this not very good solution very close to the end of the hour.


*2-4 relay:* *1:56.48*
*2-5 relay:* *4:46.08* [OP]
*Magic:* 10.31, 9.47, 10.41, 10.03, 8.71 = *9.94*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.15, 3.41, 3.88, 4.21, 4.52 = *4.08*
*Clock:* 2:20.19 [0:27], 20.66, 21.72, 17.65, 17.84 = *20.07*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [41:21.28, 20:22], 3:10.17, 3:32.04, 3:17.38, 2:45.14 = *3:19.86*
Comment: BLD solve off by 8 corners and 11 edges. I realized at the end that I had missed at least one cycle of edges when memorizing. It was okay, though, because I must have messed up setup moves somewhere. One thing I don’t like about megaminx is that it seems like my DNFs are a lot more scrambled than they are on cubes. 
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:35.21], 19.75, 15.80, 16.08, 20.69 = *18.84*
Comment: On the BLD solve I performed the edge flip algorithm wrong, so it was pretty scrambled.
*Square-1:* 7:58.00 [5:33], 27.55, 47.61, 28.91, 39.58 [P] = *38.70*
Comment: BLD solve was case DA; I couldn’t remember the memo for it for a while. I eventually got it, though, and execution was pretty reasonable, so I’m happy.
*Skewb:* 4:28.31 [2:20], 24.11, 10.66, 19.52, 16.16 = *19.93*
Comment: Slow on BLD; it’s really hard to stay good at BLD for all the puzzles at the same time! One practice solve a week on each one just isn’t enough. For a lot of the puzzles (like skewb), I actually use BLD solving memo techniques just to remember the algs that I need to solve them.

@Mats and Chris: Some great results this week! Chris, you’re insane at 4x4x4 BLD. Mats, it’s really hard to stay ahead of you – you’re always close. And you beat me at 2x2x2 BLD this week! Very nice!


----------



## Rune (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats, Mike! Wolfram says you will soon get an average sub20 on3x3.
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=fit+{25.99,25.42,21.64}


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2011)

Rune said:


> Congrats, Mike! Wolfram says you will soon get an average sub20 on3x3.
> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=fit+{25.99,25.42,21.64}


 


I'm afraid my curve is a bit more complex than that. I wish it weren't, though - Felix's record might be in danger.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 11, 2011)

Mike, congrats on such a solid performance in BLD this week! Also, that 3x3x3 average is quite nice 



Rune said:


> Congrats, Mike! Wolfram says you will soon get an average sub20 on3x3.
> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=fit+{25.99,25.42,21.64}


 
:tu I totally agree with this


----------



## hhgoal (Mar 11, 2011)

*3x3:* 42.78, 58.25, 55.50, (42.54), (DNF) 

Average= 52.17


First Comp.


----------



## Brest (Mar 11, 2011)

*3x3x3* 22.93, 18.71, (25.43), 23.38, (17.02) = *21.67*

*4x4x4* 128.46 123.62 133.51 (110.52) (137.58) = *2:08.53*

*Clock* 19.91 (19.24) (22.02) 20.45 20.04 = *20.13*

*FMC 33*


Spoiler



U L' U' R B R L F B2 R' B' R D2 F D' F' R' F' B R2 F B' D L2 F' D' F L2 B' U B' U' B

I found this in about 45 minutes, but I couldn't find anything better in the next 15 minutes. Although I did spend more time with the scramble and found a sweet solution which I will post in the FMC thread.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 11, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Multi:	7/10	= 4 *in 57:29 (memo 39:45)


 
What does the =4 mean?


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 11, 2011)

My first time 
3x3x3
1. (15.20)
2. 15.27
3. (16.30) 
4. 15.47
5. 15.45
*
AVERAGE: 15.40* What happened..?


----------



## Henrik (Mar 11, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> What does the =4 mean?


 
3 unsolves cubes, 7 solved.
7-3=4 points. Thats the way we calculate points when doing official results, just like it says in the WCA regulations. 

So if you solve 2 out of 3 you get: 2-1=1 point. for 3 out of 3 you get full points (3 points) and so on.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 11, 2011)

Henrik said:


> 3 unsolves cubes, 7 solved.
> 7-3=4 points. Thats the way we calculate points when doing official results, just like it says in the WCA regulations.
> 
> So if you solve 2 out of 3 you get: 2-1=1 point. for 3 out of 3 you get full points (3 points) and so on.



Doesn't the time you get have anything to do with it?


----------



## Henrik (Mar 11, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Doesn't the time you get have anything to do with it?



Yes it does. 
You have 10 min pr. cube, but you have a maximum of 60 min, so 7 cubes would give 70 min, but you only have 60 so you have to be fast.

The time also comes in when two have the same amount of points. 

say 7/10 = 4 points on 56 min and a guy does 4/4 in 36 min, then the one with the shortest time wins. 

So in short: the one with the most points win, if equal the the one with the shortest time wins.

Its written better in the WCA regulations 

I hope you understand


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Mar 11, 2011)

3x3x3:
3x3x3 OH: 32.64, 35.43, *31.47*, 34.86, 42.30 Avg---> *34.31*


----------



## jrb (Mar 11, 2011)

3x3x3: (51.76), 44.78, 44.11, (41.16), 41.36=43.42
Pyraminx: (15.61), (27.38), 24.66, 19.94, 22.47=22.36


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Henrik, It helps know cause I was looking and wondered why a 5/10 was less than a 5/5.
anyway Helped a lot!


----------



## mrjames113083 (Mar 12, 2011)

2x2x2 – 8.55, 5.72, 6.30, 8.25, 6.86 – Avg – 7.14
3x3x3 – 18.72, 18.72, 20.21, 20.56, 15.61 – Avg – 19.22
4x4x4 – 1:33.90, 1:31.41, 1:24.22, 1:28.78, 1:20.41 – Avg – 1:28.14
5x5x5 – 2:34.03, 2:29.08, 2:36.28, 2:51.72, 2:43.22 – Avg – 2:37.84
6x6x6 – 5:44.19, 5:08.08, 5:13.09, 6:00.22, 5:24.27 – Avg – 5:27.18
7x7x7 – 10:38.82, 9:39.69, 9:34.13, DNS, DNS
3x3x3 One Handed – 43.90, 39.81, 59.88, 1:23.16, 1:05.53 – Avg – 56.44
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay – 2:15.88
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay – 4:37.77
Magic – 1.80, 1.69, 1.77, 1.68, 1.78 – Avg – 1.75
PyraMinx – 8.97, 20.81, 12.97, 14.00, 15.90 – Avg – 14.29
Square-1 – 1:02.91, 1:20.84, 1:26.18, 1:03.71, 1:50.84 – Avg – 1:16.91


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Mar 12, 2011)

2x2: 10.48
3x3: 36.44
4x4: 2:41.82


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 12, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Welcome back! It obviously been a long time, since you forgotten that you have to name your events
> Considering it's you I guess it's 3OH and 3x3, but the result program is not good at guessing.


 
Ah you are correct! I must apologize, it truly has been a while haha  And I'm somewhat surprised you remembered my main events x] I suppose that's good lol


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice big cube BLDing everyone. :tu 

*2x2:* (5.95), 6.64, 8.38, (9.28), 9.16 = *8.06 *
*3x3:* (14.09), (16.22), 14.24, 15.37, 14.16 = *14.59*
*4x4:* 1:13.03, 1:03.57, (56.46), (1:13.47), 1:12.32 = *1:09.64*
*5x5:* (2:04.67), 2:35.76, 2:33.46, (2:59.80), 2:45.00 = *2:38.07*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:35.50*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:11.24*
*3x3 OH:* (27.68), 24.33, 25.30, 24.47, (22.68) = *24.70*
*Pyraminx:* 10.31, (19.35), (9.11), 14.85, 10.85 = *12.00*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 1:35.58+, 1:51.02 = *1:35.58*
_Comment: Horrible. The first one would've been good if I didn't stuff up a commutator, the two success were a combination of awful memo and recall._ 
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 7:15.66 = *7:15.66*
_Comment: Ugh, I can't stand short cycles. The amount of time spent confirming that all pieces have been cycled takes way too long._
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, 13:29.55, DNF = *13.29.55*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 9/11 (29:16.78) = *7 points*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 12, 2011)

blackzabbathfan said:


> 2x2: 10.48
> 3x3: 36.44
> 4x4: 2:41.82


 
Hi, welcome to the weekly contest. Just wanted to tell that you need to 
post all of your individual results, not only the averages.


----------



## Rune (Mar 12, 2011)

The logarithmic fit looks quite realistic.
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=26.5131-3.62172log(x)=20


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 12, 2011)

Rune said:


> The logarithmic fit looks quite realistic.
> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=26.5131-3.62172log(x)=20


 
Interesting stuff 
I assume the timescale is year. Which of Mikes results have you used? Official or here from the weeklies?
Where on the timescale are we now? What was zero point, Mikes first official contest?

@Chris & Mike, thanks for the praise, but you are both so much better. However much I better myself
you are still so far in front. Using Runes logarithmic predictions I just guess I will never catch you 

So I have to use my usual lollipop, I do think I am the oldest 6x6 bld solver . And some comfort also
from the fact that I actually solved faster the 6x6 faster than Mike (yes, I saw you had a bad solve and
had to retract and stuff).

As for reorienting, I did not see how to get 30 centers solved. I had 26. Maybe it is a question for some
other thread, but I wonder why I don't manage to get more centers solved on a 7x7 than I do. I think
I normally get 25-30, but that is almost the same as I get for a 6x6. Maybe two or three less on a 6x6.
As there are 24/25 centers compared to 16 I assume you would get a lot more. (Of course not as 
much more as a factor 24/16, as the distribution given randomness would tend to be more even with
more centers, but perhaps 20% more). I have forgotten how to calculate that (if I ever could), perhaps
the easiest is to make a small simulation of it. And yes, I don't use the parity alg for reorienting, so I
choose from 12 possible setups instead of 24. Still my gut feeling is that I should get more than I think
I do.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 12, 2011)

*2x2x2: *(5.11) 6.88 6.06 (7.97) 6.15 = *6.36*
*3x3x3: *21.69 (17.88) 21.31 (21.90) 18.58 = *20.53*
*5x5x5: *(1:53.55) 2:09.38 (2:18.31) 2:15.34 1:57.02 = *2:07.25*
*7x7x7: *(5:44.08) 6:16.36 5:52.72 (6:23.63) 6:14.43 = *6:07.84*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:10.96 1:01.78 58.30 = *58.30*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF 4:18.55 = *4:18.55*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(42.38) 40.94 38.72 39.41 (34.55) = *39.69*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:06.75 (DNF) (52.11) 1:11.52 1:00.75 = *1:06.34* 
*Magic: *1.84 (1.53) 3.58 2.36 (DNF) = *2.59*
*Master Magic: *5.03 5.38 5.03 (4.61) (6.25) = *5.15*
*Clock: *15.18 19.30 (21.28) (13.46) 18.03 = *17.50*
*MegaMinx: *2:38.88 (2:10.25) 2:48.28 2:17.05 (2:54.47) = *2:34.74*
*Pyraminx: *15.83 9.69 13.08 15.03 13.91 = *14.01*
*Square-1: *(30.25) (56.08) 55.33 45.94 42.38 = *47.88*


----------



## Rune (Mar 12, 2011)

It´s simply Mike´s latest results in the Weekly competition: 2011-08 (25.99), 2011-09 (25.42), 2011-10 (21.64). (I only wished to test the FIT function on real values). It clearly shows that Mike will reach his aim in the near future.
(We have to encourage Mike here. He is such a defaitist as to the 3x3).


----------



## okayama (Mar 12, 2011)

Earthquake makes me nervous ...

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [2:57.24], 2:27.93, DNS = 2:27.93

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [17:00.81], DNS, DNS = DNF
1st: Off by 3 corners: http://twitpic.com/47v0l1

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [42:21.61], DNS, DNS = DNF
1st: miss while swapping two wing-edges??

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/4 (31:02.47)
2nd: Off by 3 edges http://twitpic.com/48s8rk

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF


Spoiler



Scramble: B R B' D F' R2 B' L' B2 L B L' U2 L B U2

Some of my tries:

[1]
(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: R F L R2

1st square: L'
2nd square: D' B R B'
3rd square: F'
F2L minus 1 slot: R' B' L2

[2]
Pre-scramble: L' B2 F D L

2x2x3 block: R B' L2
Orient edges: L' U' L

(after 1-hour)
F2L minus 1 slot: U' F U' F L F * L' U2
All but 3 corners: F2 D F' U' F U D'
Correction: L' B2 F D L

Insert at *: B R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2

(32 HTM)

The start of Cubenovice's skeleton is quite similar to the scramble.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> So I have to use my usual lollipop, I do think I am the oldest 6x6 bld solver . And some comfort also
> from the fact that I actually solved faster the 6x6 faster than Mike (yes, I saw you had a bad solve and
> had to retract and stuff).


Those are some good lollipops!  Yes, I think you're the oldest 6x6x6 BLD solver, pretty easily. And nice job solving it so fast - it's not easy to go fast on a 6x6x6!



MatsBergsten said:


> As for reorienting, I did not see how to get 30 centers solved. I had 26.


 
I found the 26 first, but then I found the 30. I may have spent as much time finding the extra 4 as I would have spent just solving them.  But the reorient for 30 is z y2.

As for the 3x3x3, those two super-25's were simply ridiculous. But I'm hoping Rune is still right - I'm going to go for it. Sub-20 this week!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 13, 2011)

Results for week 10

*2x2x2*(30)

 2.15 Ville Seppänen
 2.19 onionhoney
 2.76 SimonWestlund
 3.62 cuberkid10
 4.15 Henrik
 5.16 Evan Liu
 5.31 Hays
 5.42 (X) 
 5.42 Keroma12
 5.66 Jaysammey777
 5.77 Kian
 6.26 Inf3rn0
 6.36 AvGalen
 6.81 antoineccantin
 6.89 Tim Reynolds
 7.14 mrjames113083
 7.33 masteranders1
 7.40 NeuwDk
 7.47 Jakube
 7.56 Mike Hughey
 7.83 Jedi5412
 8.06 Zane_C
 9.00 PeterV
 9.29 y235
 10.33 MaeLSTRoM
 10.48 blackzabbathfan
 10.49 Edam
 20.15 MrIndianTeen
 21.02 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*3x3x3 *(40)

 9.20 Ville Seppänen
 9.76 onionhoney
 10.00 SimonWestlund
 10.58 Yes, We Can!
 11.38 Hays
 11.40 HaraldS
 12.77 (X) 
 13.03 Henrik
 13.73 EmersonHerrmann
 13.84 Kian
 13.90 cuberkid10
 14.40 Jaysammey777
 14.47 Evan Liu
 14.52 Tim Reynolds
 14.59 Zane_C
 15.16 Edam
 16.44 Alan Chang
 16.68 antoineccantin
 17.57 KryuzbanDmitry
 17.62 masteranders1
 18.38 Keroma12
 18.88 fiqnocchio
 19.22 mrjames113083
 19.35 Lord Voldemort
 19.90 NeuwDk
 20.53 AvGalen
 20.75 JyH
 21.64 Mike Hughey
 21.67 Brest
 23.65 Jakube
 24.42 PeterV
 26.59 MrIndianTeen
 27.18 MaeLSTRoM
 29.28 Jedi5412
 36.44 blackzabbathfan
 37.58 RubikZz
 43.42 jrb
 43.54 MatsBergsten
 52.18 hhgoal
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4*(22)

 45.64 SimonWestlund
 48.87 Ville Seppänen
 53.29 Tentacius
 1:02.22 Evan Liu
 1:06.41 cuberkid10
 1:06.95 Tim Reynolds
 1:09.64 Zane_C
 1:10.33 Kian
 1:18.04 (X) 
 1:19.79 Jaysammey777
 1:28.14 mrjames113083
 1:31.45 Keroma12
 1:31.64 masteranders1
 1:31.71 Edam
 1:42.90 Mike Hughey
 1:43.02 Jakube
 2:08.03 NeuwDk
 2:08.53 Brest
 2:12.89 MaeLSTRoM
 2:41.82 blackzabbathfan
 3:14.09 MatsBergsten
 5:42.73 cmhardw
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:29.21 SimonWestlund
 2:01.12 Tim Reynolds
 2:05.63 Kian
 2:07.25 AvGalen
 2:14.44 (X) 
 2:20.77 Keroma12
 2:36.30 Evan Liu
 2:36.54 Mike Hughey
 2:37.84 mrjames113083
 2:38.07 Zane_C
 2:56.89 Edam
 3:31.22 Jakube
 3:54.22 Jaysammey777
 4:31.70 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:50.77 SimonWestlund
 3:46.76 Keroma12
 4:28.09 Tim Reynolds
 5:27.18 mrjames113083
 5:33.90 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:43.81 SimonWestlund
 5:58.27 Tim Reynolds
 6:00.49 Keroma12
 6:07.84 AvGalen
 7:15.80 Mike Hughey
 8:11.59 Kian
15:49.87 Jakube
 DNF mrjames113083
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 15.64 a small kitten
 18.22 Yes, We Can!
 19.72 EmersonHerrmann
 21.48 SimonWestlund
 22.85 Henrik
 24.60 (X) 
 24.70 Zane_C
 28.02 Kian
 32.52 Jaysammey777
 33.45 Tim Reynolds
 33.63 Evan Liu
 34.31 CuberosDeRubik
 39.69 AvGalen
 41.64 cuberkid10
 48.13 Mike Hughey
 51.43 Keroma12
 56.44 mrjames113083
 1:02.65 Jakube
 1:20.07 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 56.78 Henrik
 1:26.40 SimonWestlund
 1:44.00 Mike Hughey
 4:30.13 Jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 6.72 Ville Seppänen
 10.74 SimonWestlund
 14.36 Evan Liu
 19.66 Jaysammey777
 23.49 MatsBergsten
 24.21 Mike Hughey
 58.30 AvGalen
 1:48.84 (X) 
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Jakube
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 37.37 Ville Seppänen
 1:27.02 SimonWestlund
 1:34.61 cmhardw
 1:35.58 Zane_C
 1:45.03 Mike Hughey
 1:46.89 Henrik
 1:55.62 MatsBergsten
 2:19.48 Jaysammey777
 2:27.93 okayama
 2:39.11 Jakube
 4:04.36 JyH
 4:18.55 AvGalen
 DNF (X) 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 3:16.46 Ville Seppänen
 5:17.13 cmhardw
 7:15.66 Zane_C
 7:21.31 Mike Hughey
 7:52.33 SimonWestlund
 DNF okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

13:29.55 Zane_C
14:37.11 Mike Hughey
15:39.11 MatsBergsten
 DNF okayama
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF Jakube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

35:05.99 Mike Hughey
39:29.06 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

53:28.80 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

9/9 (42:52)  Mike Hughey
9/11 (29:16)  Zane_C
5/6 (30:16)  SimonWestlund
7/10 (57:29)  MatsBergsten
3/4 (31:02)  okayama
2/3 (22:43)  Jaysammey777
1/3 (16:44)  Jakube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 57.01 SimonWestlund
 1:00.29 Jaysammey777
 1:06.34 AvGalen
 1:20.95 Mike Hughey
 2:03.12 cuberkid10
 2:51.45 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:10.67 SimonWestlund
 1:24.83 Evan Liu
 1:28.22 Kian
 1:29.07 cuberkid10
 1:31.67 (X) 
 1:35.50 Zane_C
 1:41.15 Tim Reynolds
 1:48.95 Keroma12
 1:56.48 Mike Hughey
 1:58.03 Jaysammey777
 2:14.19 Jakube
 2:15.88 mrjames113083
 2:20.18 masteranders1
 2:26.04 NeuwDk
 3:11.53 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:42.06 SimonWestlund
 3:46.55 (X) 
 3:47.96 Tim Reynolds
 4:04.29 Evan Liu
 4:11.24 Zane_C
 4:20.65 Keroma12
 4:37.77 mrjames113083
 4:46.08 Mike Hughey
 5:18.53 Jakube
 6:04.72 Jaysammey777
 7:09.01 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF Kian
*Magic*(9)

 1.33 SimonWestlund
 1.36 Evan Liu
 1.62 cuberkid10
 1.64 Jaysammey777
 1.75 mrjames113083
 2.22 MaeLSTRoM
 2.59 AvGalen
 5.28 RubikZz
 9.94 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.88 Evan Liu
 3.79 SimonWestlund
 4.08 Mike Hughey
 4.73 Jaysammey777
 5.15 AvGalen
*Skewb*(4)

 15.90 Jaysammey777
 17.19 cuberkid10
 19.93 Mike Hughey
 26.91 MaeLSTRoM
*Clock*(7)

 9.34 SimonWestlund
 11.33 Tim Reynolds
 13.82 Evan Liu
 17.50 AvGalen
 18.90 Jaysammey777
 20.07 Mike Hughey
 20.13 Brest
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.90 KryuzbanDmitry
 4.93 SimonWestlund
 8.69 Henrik
 8.78 Jaysammey777
 8.81 Evan Liu
 9.23 cuberkid10
 11.12 (X) 
 12.00 Zane_C
 14.01 AvGalen
 14.29 mrjames113083
 18.84 Mike Hughey
 20.67 MaeLSTRoM
 22.36 jrb
 31.13 RubikZz
 37.48 Jakube
*Megaminx*(8)

 51.47 SimonWestlund
 1:35.82 (X) 
 1:36.49 Jaysammey777
 2:06.13 Evan Liu
 2:34.74 AvGalen
 3:19.86 Mike Hughey
 3:29.83 MaeLSTRoM
 6:56.12 Jakube
*Square-1*(8)

 19.06 SimonWestlund
 38.70 Mike Hughey
 39.64 Evan Liu
 42.64 cuberkid10
 47.88 AvGalen
 53.28 Jaysammey777
 1:16.91 mrjames113083
 2:03.91 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

25 Ville Seppänen
26 guusrs
30 irontwig
31 Cubenovice
33 Brest
37 Mike Hughey
39 Kenneth
DNF  okayama
DNF  Jaysammey777

*Contest results*

338 SimonWestlund
269 Mike Hughey
219 Jaysammey777
202 Evan Liu
200 Zane_C
176  (X) 
166 Ville Seppänen
157 Tim Reynolds
151 cuberkid10
138 Kian
138 AvGalen
129 Keroma12
126 Jakube
124 mrjames113083
119 Henrik
113 MatsBergsten
76 MaeLSTRoM
73 onionhoney
65 Hays
62 Yes, We Can!
59 masteranders1
57 Edam
56 EmersonHerrmann
49 cmhardw
48 NeuwDk
45 antoineccantin
42 KryuzbanDmitry
42 Brest
38 HaraldS
38 okayama
27 Alan Chang
25 JyH
24 Tentacius
23 a small kitten
23 PeterV
23 blackzabbathfan
22 Jedi5412
22 fiqnocchio
21 Inf3rn0
20 Lord Voldemort
18 guusrs
17 MrIndianTeen
17 irontwig
16 Cubenovice
15 RubikZz
13 Kenneth
12 CuberosDeRubik
12 jrb
9 y235
5 hhgoal


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Okyama, Good to see you are OK!

About the FMC: I didn't even notice.

The initial six moves (apart from the 4th) are indeed identical to the scramble but how can one NOT see the three 2x1 blocks that make the 2x2x2?.

Most of the time I actually do not even look at the cube during scrambling so I can honestly say that I did not see the block near the end of the scramble.

*However I am wiling to leave this up to the discretion of the head Judge for this event.*

Will post this in the FMC thread too to see what the experts think.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 13, 2011)

yes top 3 
WOW how can chris solve a 4x4x4 BLD faster than regular?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 13, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> yes top 3
> WOW how can chris solve a 4x4x4 BLD faster than regular?


 
Good job in coming third. :tu
Chris very often solves BLD in speed-solve events, this is such an occasion.


----------

